# Need opinions on toe kick under cabinets



## kestut (Nov 15, 2006)

Well, I am almost finished remodeling my kitchen.
Started with this: Ugh!









Now it looks like this: Somewhat better.









The cabinets are off white, a little pink in the mix. The countertop is formica, the floor is peel and stick, backsplash is travertine; all from the big box store. 








However, I dont know what to do about the toe-kick under the cabinets. What is the normal thing to do there? I can already see that white paint isnt going to look good for very long. 

Anyone got some ideas???


----------



## billinak (Mar 16, 2005)

Looks like a definite improvement! If all you want is an even surface that will not get damaged, consider using vinyl cove base. It comes in lots of colors and can be applied along the the existing base of the cabinets to cover up the seams and nails. It's a solid color and doesn't chip, and if it gets too messed up you can just take it off.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

You can glue some white strips of melamime over it. 
I'm suprised, most cabinet manufacturers include this with the cabinets. 
It's one long strip that you can cut to length and put over your toe kicks.
look around, you should be able to find the same thing from a supplier.


----------



## jombres (Dec 30, 2005)

You could use some of the peel and stick flooring, cut to fit under the toe-kick. It would match the floor too, and being in smaller sections, could be replaced if need be. Traditionally though, the vinyl cove base is normally applied down there, and has a slight curve at the bottm to create a clean seam with the floor.


----------



## AllGoNoShow (Aug 8, 2006)

That floor is just the peel and stick individual squares? That actually looks pretty good....the seams are a lot less noticeable then other peel and stick ceramic tile look-alike stuff I have seen. Looks good!-What was the total cost if you dont mind me asking?

Nick


----------

